# Sum other users up as Pokemon.



## Bombsii

(random people)
Lucas755- Heracross
Mewtwo- errr...mewtwo.
S.K- Delcatty
Dragonclaw- Wigglytuff 
Stardust Dragona- Masquerain
Kai- Gabite
Astro- Gastrodon


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Butterfree- Espeon
Darkarmour- Snorunt (that evolves into a male froslass.)
RandomTyphoon- Totodile


----------



## Bombsii

I've been summed up as a snorunt before actually, why a male froslass?

Also:
Styliboy- Plusle
Colossal- Forretress
Alakazam- Alakazam
Mike- Sandslash
Ryu Tyruka- Bagon or Larvitar


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Larvitar please.


----------



## Music Dragon

Celestial Blade - Numemon


----------



## Celestial Blade

Music Dragon said:


> Celestial Blade - Numemon


That's a Digimon, you nitwit!

Music Dragon - Liopleurodon... Wait! I mean Magikarp!


----------



## surskitty

I'm too awesome to classify people.


----------



## nastypass

surskitty- surskitty


----------



## Jetx

Music Dragon said:


> Celestial Blade - Numemon


I think he is maybe more of a Sukamon


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Hmm. I do wonder how Totodile came into play. But still...
Evoli-Marill *is biased* I dunno, I've never really seen her without that avvie, but something just clicks in my mind.

Hmm..Mikey. I've always seen th' man as a Snorlax, but that's on account of th'millions on times he's told me he's laaazy. Yet, Snorlaxs are awesome and can probably sqiush a Totodile.

Notoriously Unknown-Jirachi, all..bubbly. Happy. I blame the movie, damnit. Seems content with hanging out with a pillock. [read:me]


----------



## Celestial Blade

Jetx said:


> I think he is maybe more of a Sukamon


I thought we were friends!

I'm more like a Megidramon or SkullGreymon, since you don't want to see me angry. It's VERY ugly!


----------



## Pook

Celestial Blade- Sunflora
Tailsy- Furret
Music Dragon- Dragonair
Watershed- Bulbasaur
Jolty- Jolteon

eh.


----------



## Dewgong

What about me guys


----------



## Pook

dewgong- seel


----------



## Dewgong

Aw what


----------



## #1 bro

celestial blade - hoppip 
tailsy - dragonite (i dunno)
number 100 - probopass


----------



## Departure Song

Zhorken: Jolteon
surskitty: Ditto
Tailsy: Espeon
opaltiger: Umbreon

Will do more later.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Everyone: Magikarp.
I can't think of a single person who looks like they could be useful in a fight.


----------



## Tarvos

lold at VPLJ

Tailsy is a Vulpix dammit


----------



## ultraviolet

Celestial Blade: Grimer
Altmer: Noctowl 
MD: Dragonair (a cartoon one)
Tailsy: Pikachu, idk why


----------



## Bombsii

Ultravoilet- Roserade


----------



## Mewtwo

Me - Mewtwo
Actually, I've already been mentioned in the first post; Butterfree's Pokemon test describes me perfecftly; a Spinda.

Erindor - Shiny Espeon
EeveeSkitty - Eevee
Butterfree - Charizard
Jetx - Breloom

That's all I can be bothered to do.


----------



## Noctowl

Celestial Blade said:


> I thought we were friends!
> 
> I'm more like a Megidramon or SkullGreymon, since you don't want to see me angry. It's VERY ugly!


I dunno about digimon, but I see you as a typhlosion as you get angry quickly. ^^;

Mike...hm...I'll just go with meowth.

Aaaa I don't know many people on here.


----------



## Jetx

Celestial Blade said:


> I thought we were friends!
> 
> I'm more like a Megidramon or SkullGreymon, since you don't want to see me angry. It's VERY ugly!


Oh, ok then. Whatever floats your boat.

I do think Sukamon is pretty cool though.


----------



## Bombsii

I think of CB as a Pidgeotto and me as a Wynaut or something. Anyone agree?


----------



## StyliBoy

UUUUUWWWWWHHHHAAAAATTTTT????!!! Why am I a Plusle?


Also, I think ze EeveeSkitty is....like a hyperactive Rattata


----------



## Mercury

EeveeSkitty - Eevee.

Not surprising really.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Well...Dannichu sort of reminds me of Seel. A seel with slash goggles, of course...*Adorable image* I dunno, I can sort of see her clapping and going "yay!"

Err...umm...Midnight is Wigglytuff
Zora of Termina sort of makes me think of Flygon
Salamander reminds me of Plusle...
Kratos Aurion reminds me of Houndoom. *That is in no way relating to the fact that his signature says that he's going to kill me due to the ASB Mafia game...*

And...that's it really...


----------



## Yarnchu

Uh....what about me?

Butterfree-Butterfree, of course.

RuffledFeathers- Chatot

Vladimir Putin's LJ- Wobbuffet? I'm not sure, Wobbuffet seems like a cynical, to-the-point Pokemon.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Pokemon please.

Arylett- Gardevoir
Watershed - Floatzel
ultraviolet - Kadabra (no idea)
Departure Song - Darkrai


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Eeveeskitty - Skitty.
Zephyrous Castform - Spheal.
Zora of Termina - Gardevoir. Or a Ninetales.
Cryptica - Absol. 
Dannichu - Pikachu.
Animorph - Strikes me as a... Manectric.
ultraviolet - Lumineon.

Oooh, Gardevoir. So graceful and awesome.


----------



## Zora of Termina

^ :D
It is a tad ironic that two posts after Animorph said I reminded him of a Flygon and I was all "you could've at least picked something like a Gardevoir or Ninetales" that you said it.

Arylett - Mightyena
Flareth - Wobuffett xD
Number 100 - Mewtwo

Those are the only ones I can come up with off the top of my head but I'll list more if I think of them.


----------



## Evolutionary

So I'm Eevee, Skitty and a hyperactive Rattata... :D

Arylett: Gardevoir~ Or Mightyena, depending...
Zora: Ninetales~ Or something graceful-like.
Danni: Pikachu :)
Styli: Gallade? I don't know why. Or Lucario?
Darksong: Absol!
Flora: Cherrim
Leafpool: Leafeon
Zephy: Castform
Chaos: Manectric or something :P

Just random people off the top of my head.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Ultravoilet- Roserade


:D


> ultraviolet - Kadabra (no idea)


*:D*


> ultraviolet - Lumineon.


:D
okay, so

ES: Cherrim
Arylett: Ludicolo (loud and friendly :D)
VPLJ: Banette


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

superyoshi888 said:


> Vladimir Putin's LJ- Wobbuffet? I'm not sure, Wobbuffet seems like a cynical, to-the-point Pokemon.


Haha, mindread. That's pretty much the Pokémon I'd chosen for myself, but more because it looks so goddamn retarded. Still, thanks!



ultraviolet said:


> VPLJ: Banette


Is this a good thing? Scary zipmouthed puppet doll thing :v


----------



## Bombsii

I'd be pleased with a banette. I see Vladmir as a Dusclops personally.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Vlad? Nah, she/he (what are you calling yourself now? People keep using both when referring to you and it's confusing) needs something awesome. Like, I dunno, Arceus or something.


----------



## Bombsii

Kai: Scyther or Bastiodon


----------



## Kai Lucifer

How am I a Bastiodon? Just curious is all.


----------



## Bombsii

I don't quite know actually, forget that.


----------



## Yarnchu

You're welcome, VPLJ.

Pogeyman plz.


----------



## Pook

i see VPLJ as a cool Mr Mime


----------



## Bombsii

Me?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Larion?


----------



## nastypass

i feel so unloved

Strangy- Crobat (you have ten seconds to get to the damn point child)
surskitty- Floatzel (suddenly: row of unconscious riverside pokemon)
Tailsy- Azurill (hey surskitty hey your back is comfy  :3)
opal- Tangrowth (THE TENTALCES HAIR DOES IT NOT STOP GROWING)
NWT- Glalie (

	
	
		
		
	


	




)
Furret- Luxray (SHUT UP i'm listening to music go away)
Dezzuu- Rhyperior ( \m/? )


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Xikaze = Drowzee


----------



## Colossal

Superyoshi888- Poliwhirl
Kai- Mawile
Walker- Marshtomp


----------



## see ya

DarkArmour - Mawile
Walker - Dragonite
Darksong - Plusle
Cryptica - Minun
Watershed - Staraptor
Departure Song - Banette
VPLJ - I second Wobbuffett. And Kadabra. Kadabrafett?
Eeveeskitty - Skitty (Duh.)
Male Gardevoir - Pachirisu


----------



## Coloursfall

Lessie here

Kai: Umbreon - No idea why. um.
moon-panther: Gardy - she's pwetty and nice like a gardy C: but she kicks my butt :C
VPLJ: Lopunny - because I see Lopunny as being all 'oh hai whassup. C:' but can kick your ass in a second.
Danni: Pikachu - duh
Zora: Ninetales - I blame Sheila. :C

um that's all i can think of for now.

someone do me?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

FMC: Spinda, I guess.


----------



## Zora of Termina

FMC: Persian

:V


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I like how people think I'm some kind of misanthropic, badass, cool bastard. Feels good man.
Er I'll do some people tomorrow (got to finish two drawings so I'm just in passing) but FMC makes me think of Persian somehow? It's weird :c


----------



## Abwayax

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I like how people think I'm some kind of misanthropic, badass, cool bastard.


badass perhaps but clearly I'm the more misanthropic. I only had two: Probopass (the one no one likes) and Mewtwo (who hates everyone else). Good enough for me I guess

as for all of you, erm... Ditto, because seriously if someone switched up the usernames I would not even notice. So many people seem to act alike here... or maybe it's just because I'm that much different?

edit: I guess these guys can be shiny dittos


----------



## Music Dragon

Currently I think of VPLJ as Stephen Fry.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Music Dragon said:


> Currently I think of VPLJ as Stephen Fry.


So you should.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

How about me?


----------



## Bombsii

I don't know what it is but Worst Username Ever just screams Magby for me. Don't ask why.


----------



## Alxprit

Nobody can describe me because nobody knows me.
I made myself sad...


----------



## Rai-CH

Alxprit said:


> Nobody can describe me because nobody knows me.
> I made myself sad...


Whenever I see your name, I always think of Mesprit. Does that count?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ludicolo. XD Oh dear~ ;;Amused;; And Mightyena because of Atnura, I'm assuming, Zora. Don't know why you guys are getting the Gardevoir impression.

FMC - Glameow.
WUE - Hoppip. It's probably your avvie.
DarkArmour - Dunno... something like a... Pachirisu? Don't ask me why I got that, it just seems oddly appropriate.
Alxprit - Torchic, because you had a Torchic avvie for a while.


----------



## Bombsii

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> DarkArmour - Dunno... something like a... Pachirisu? Don't ask me why I got that, it just seems oddly appropriate.


This made me smile. Thanks.

Its a first anyway.


----------



## S. E.

(RANDOM PEOPLE WHO HAVE OR HAVEN'T POSTED IN TEH THREAD)
DarkArmour: Glalie (idk)
Male Gardevoir: A male Gardevoir, obviously.
Alxprit: Torchic
Arylett: Gardevoir, definitely. (But not a male one)
WUE: Used to be Sneasel, but now Hoppip because of your avvie.
Flora and Ashes: Pachirisu! :D
Zephyrous Castform: Spheal! :D
Kai: Umbreon! :D
Skymin: Sky Shaymin, I guess, but I still can't stop thinking of Tails. X3
Raichao: Raichu?
Zora of Termina: Ninetales

To everyone else: Might do yours later if I know any of you. XP


----------



## Dragon of Fire

Ooh! Someone do me please.

Let's see who I can do,
DarkArmour: I'll have to say Pichu. You always come across to me as being somewhat hyper, in much of the ways I imagine a Pichu.
Dragonclaw: Swablu, really don't know why though.


----------



## Bombsii

Pichu & Pachirisu?

Continue the flattering please.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Shining Eevee said:


> (RANDOM PEOPLE WHO HAVE OR HAVEN'T POSTED IN TEH THREAD)
> WUE: Used to be Sneasel, but now Hoppip because of your avvie.


Yay^^ Sneasel AND Hoppip


----------



## Thorne

Shining Eevee said:


> Male Gardevoir: A male Gardevoir, obviously.


I love you.

Skymin: Misdreavus? I dunno
Darksong: She reminds me of Treecko for some reason
I can't think of more, because I suck. *durr durr*


----------



## Celestial Blade

GW said:


> Celestial Blade- Sunflora
> Tailsy- Furret
> Music Dragon- Dragonair
> Watershed- Bulbasaur
> Jolty- Jolteon
> 
> eh.



I'm more like Dusknoir, Rhyperior, Infernape, Floatzel, Tropius, or Skuntank.

And I'm offended by the Sunflora comment!


----------



## Autumn

Celestial Blade said:


> I'm more like Dusknoir, Rhyperior, Infernape, Floatzel, Tropius, or Skuntank.


I think you just want to be like your favorite Pokémon. Not gonna fly, especially considering you don't fit any of those. :/

... yeah I can't do personality/whatever analyses very well so no Pokémon for anybody here :[


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

youre a lvl. 5 rattatta cb
amusing at first, but after we see you everywhere you're just annoying as fuck

also completely useless


----------



## Autumn

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> youre a lvl. 5 rattatta cb
> amusing at first, but after we see you everywhere you're just annoying as fuck
> 
> also completely useless


Does that mean I can use a Repel on him?


----------



## Celestial Blade

Jetx said:


> Oh, ok then. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> I do think Sukamon is pretty cool though.


Sukamon's a living turd, y'know!

EDIT: Vlad, you are a Feebas since you are a sick puppy, especially when your avatar disturbs me. 0_o.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Hey hey hey.... Lets be nice people...
Don't bash Celestial Blade and don't bash others.

Celestial Blade- An Oddish? I don't know you well enough to say. 
Random Typhon- A Mew. Realy random, fun, and hyper. Other than that I'd choose a Slowbro because it has a hidden intellect.
Charizard Morph- Hoppip. Really bouncy, flitty, and nice.
Grimdour the Desecrator- Houndoom. He always seems kinda grumpy and vaugly evil.. Maybe it's just me....  
Darkarmour- Raichu. Mature but still fun and bubbly.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

feebas rock my socks

also i'm a pain in the ass to catch and i evolve into milotic which just proves i'm cool.


----------



## see ya

Shining Eevee said:


> Skymin: Sky Shaymin, I guess, but I still can't stop thinking of Tails. X3


*:D*



Male Gardevoir said:


> Skymin: Misdreavus? I dunno


Interesting...Not what I expected, but awesome nonetheless. :3


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Mewtwo said:


> Me - Mewtwo
> Actually, I've already been mentioned in the first post; Butterfree's Pokemon test describes me perfecftly; a Spinda.
> 
> Erindor - Shiny Espeon
> EeveeSkitty - Eevee
> Butterfree - Charizard
> Jetx - Breloom
> 
> That's all I can be bothered to do.


Too true.

Though sometimes I see myself as more of an absol... *muses*


----------



## Koori Renchuu

WTF!  WHAT ABOUT ME!?


----------



## ultraviolet

> I'm more like Dusknoir, Rhyperior, Infernape, Floatzel, Tropius, or Skuntank.


Yeah because you're_ exactly like_ all of those. 
I'm thinking bidoof over rattata. :F


----------



## Abwayax

Celestial Blade said:


> And I'm offended by the Sunflora comment!


at least you're not probopass


----------



## Bombsii

I'm sorry but this thread is pretty damn funny.

Thats 2 responses as a Raichu and 1 as a pichu.
Hm.

and NU, ME MATURE? Bubbly I can understand but Mature?
Huh-uh

anyway... more flattery for me please? I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Hey hey hey.... Lets be nice people...
> Don't bash Celestial Blade and don't bash others.
> 
> Celestial Blade- An Oddish? I don't know you well enough to say.
> Random Typhon- A Mew. Realy random, fun, and hyper. Other than that I'd choose a Slowbro because it has a hidden intellect.
> Charizard Morph- Hoppip. Really bouncy, flitty, and nice.
> Grimdour the Desecrator- Houndoom. He always seems kinda grumpy and vaugly evil.. Maybe it's just me....
> Darkarmour- Raichu. Mature but still fun and bubbly.


HELL NO!

And Bidoof fails!


----------



## Bombsii

Aw. I was about to say that.


----------



## Autumn

Celestial Blade said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> And Bidoof fails!


You don't get to pick what Pokémon you are. If you took the MD personality test and it turned you into a Pokémon I highly doubt you'd end up as one of the Pokémon you like. >:/


----------



## Thorne

Celestial Blade said:
			
		

> I'm more like Dusknoir, Rhyperior, Infernape, Floatzel, Tropius, or Skuntank.


None of those Pokémon behave in the same way, so you obviously just want people to say you're Pokémon you like, and as Leafpool said, that won't work. 
So yes, I'd agree on Rattata.

speaking of..
Leafpool: Gardevoir
Darkarmour: Raichu
Mewtwo: I say Eevee
Kai: Smeargle or Gallade


----------



## Autumn

Male Gardevoir said:


> Leafpool: Gardevoir


If I may ask... what is the reasoning behind this? (Not that I think Gardevoir's a bad choice or anything; I'm just curious.)


... *still can't think of Pokémon for anybody beyond what their names/avatars suggest D:*


----------



## Tailsy

Leafpool said:


> If I may ask... what is the reasoning behind this? (Not that I think Gardevoir's a bad choice or anything; I'm just curious.)
> 
> 
> ... *still can't think of Pokémon for anybody beyond what their names/avatars suggest D:*


Recently I've been trying to convince people that I'm actually a Vaporeon...


----------



## Bombsii

Thats 3 Raichus.

Tailsy- Azumarill. Definitely.
Mike the Foxhog- Sunflora
Shining Eevee- Togetic


----------



## Thorne

Leafpool said:


> If I may ask... what is the reasoning behind this? (Not that I think Gardevoir's a bad choice or anything; I'm just curious.)


I don't see you post a lot, so I've come to the conclusion you're pretty quiet, and guessing by you're posts I've seen, you're also pretty friendly most of the time, but is a strong person in terms of will, Gardevoir have a image like that, with it's serious red eyes and no visible mouth.


----------



## Mewtwo

Almost like mewtwo! XD

Hmmm... that's one Mewtwo from Darky, Spinda from Butterfree's test, and Eevee from MG... what, do I have a split personality? XD Though I am part Mewtwo, as I am solitary and defensive.


----------



## Flora

Tailsy: Hmm...I dunno. I'll just go with Vaporeon because of your avvie.
DarkArmour: Actually, I can see you as a Pikachu.
MG: Gallade.  First thing that comes to mind.
Leafpool: Leafeon!
Mewtwo: Umbreon, or maybe Mewtwo


----------



## Mewtwo

2 votes for mewtwo, 1 vote for Spinda (though it is kinda nonexistant because it was Butterfree's test), 1 vote for Eevee, and 1 vote for Umbreon. Come on, people!


----------



## nastypass

Celestial Blade said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> And Bidoof fails!


I AM OFFENDED BY WHAT EVERYONE ELSE THINKS OF ME CHANGE IT BAWWWW


----------



## nothing to see here

> at least you're not probopass


...what's so wrong with Probopass, anyway? It's a bigger, stronger Nosepass with a hat and a mustache of steel (literally), and it controls miniature nose-robot-things!  I just can't understand why so many people hate the thing.

Anyway, I don't know anyone well enough to really add much.


----------



## Tailsy

Flora and Ashes said:


> Tailsy: Hmm...I dunno. I'll just go with Vaporeon because of your avvie.


Scoooore!!


----------



## Zuu

Walker said:


> Dezzuu- Rhyperior ( \m/? )


out of curiosity, was it just "lol metal" that made you choose Rhyperior

I am considerably less metal nowadays


----------



## Pook

CB - probopass


----------



## Taliax

Cryptica--Omastar
Dragon--Salamance or Latias


----------



## Koori Renchuu

What about me?  I feel so ignored. ;-;


----------



## Abwayax

El Garbanzo said:


> and it controls miniature nose-robot-things!


I'm sure you'd love to have nose robots.


----------



## Flora

Koori: Your avi (Ikuto ftw) makes me think Meowth.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Flora and Ashes said:


> Koori: Your avi (Ikuto ftw) makes me think Meowth.


That's right!!!

Well, you make me think of a Sunflora, you're so bright and happy!


----------



## Flora

The funniest part about that is that I'm only like that about a quarter of the time irl.  ^^


----------



## ultraviolet

> ...what's so wrong with Probopass, anyway? It's a bigger, stronger Nosepass with a hat and a mustache of steel (literally), and it controls miniature nose-robot-things! I just can't understand why so many people hate the thing.


I always thought Probopass was kind of like a stone Mario. :D


----------



## Tarvos

Tailsy said:


> Recently I've been trying to convince people that I'm actually a Vaporeon...


You're always going to be a Vulpix to me.


----------



## Alxprit

Taliax said:


> Dragon--Salamance or *Latias*


ENVIOUS I AM


----------



## Mad MOAI

Wow, Darksong and I are both Absol... go figure, I guess.

Mewtwo - MEWtwo?


----------



## Mewtwo

wat wat did you just call me

Two Mewtwo's, Umbreon, Nonexistant Spinda, Eevee, and, dare I say it, Mew.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

> I always thought Probopass was kind of like a stone Mario. :D


^ Dude. I love this. 8D

I've always seen Dannichu as a Pikachu. ... More to come if I can actually get to know people on this forum.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

A Mew, a Totodile, and a Slowbro.
Daaah. Not bad. But..anything else?


----------



## Elfin

Mewtwo said:


> ...dare I say it, Mew.


Yeah.. you strike me as more of a Mew than a Mewtwo. As in, more childish and less angsty. That I know of. Oh, and RT is and will always be a Wartortle. xD


----------



## Minkow

DarkArmour- Another vote for Pachirisu
Flora strikes me as a Espeon.
Yeah, RT will forever be something hyper and fun like a Pichu.
For CB, hmm, what about a Magikarp? ^^
Kali will forever be a Flygon.
Notory is a...Mew, I'd say. Bouncy. Sorta happy. You know?
Dannichu WILL be a Pikachu. A hyperactive one.

Ah, I'm bored, and I wanna know what I'd be, and I'd post more~


----------



## Elfin

You're a Pachirisu. Definitely. Or maybe Phione. ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

i will always associate you with Espeon, Evoli.  I blame the RSP for lots of these. >:

uh i'll think of more too! soon!


----------



## nastypass

Dezzuu said:


> out of curiosity, was it just "lol metal" that made you choose Rhyperior
> 
> I am considerably less metal nowadays


it had some influence, but you can be a bit slow to respond in #tcod sometimes...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Evoli said:


> Oh, and RT is and will always be a Wartortle. xD


:DD
Ahhhh.
One vote for Warty, one fer Mew, one fer Pichu *lolwut* one fer Slowbro, annnd one fer Totodile.
Niiice. But seriously. STOP JUDGING ON RANDOM. >>


----------



## Elfin

Full Metal Cookies said:


> i will always associate you with *Espeon,* Evoli.


:DDD I wuv you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Typhoon - Nidorina. Maybe it's because I stare at your signature so often... and the association has been planted firmly in my brain.

Evoli - Marill. It's the avvie, I swear.

Male Gardevoir - The name says it all~

Mewtwo - Umbreon~ Avvie again.

I don't know where everyone keeps getting the impression that I'm Gardevoir. Too graceful for me. But I'm flattered nonetheless~


----------



## Exo-Raikou

I feel unappreciated in all this.

And maybe it was because of DotP, but I always saw Arylett as a Weavile; sinister, commanding, somewhat prideful.


----------



## Mewtwo

Exo-Raikou - a metal speedy Shaymin You strike me as Mewtwo, actually. Then again, most of your RP characters are like that; I base people off of their RP charries WAY to much.

And acutally, Evoli, it's the fact that I've grown to less like Mew nowadays~ And previously, the test either gave me Togetic or Mew. Now I'm Spindaaa~

Anyways, my votes:

Mewtwo - 2
Umbreon - 2
Eevee - 1
Mew - 1

Come on, any others?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Hrmmm.... Thinking back I realized that I don't see Typhoon as a Mew... I always draw her as a Wartortle, so that's how she is. :3
coughcoughJolteonishcoughcough


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Hrmmm.... Thinking back I realized that I don't see Typhoon as a Mew... I always draw her as a Wartortle, so that's how she is. :3
> coughcoughJolteonishcoughcough


Another vote for Wartortle.
Or a Jolteon. Nice.

Hmmm. Although I do see you as a Jirachi still, I think I have different reasons. You're nice. Easy to talk to.
Logical.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

RandomTyphoon: A Pichu or something? Happy and energetic and excited about stuff.

Arylett: A Smoochum, possibly. Curious and loves her own hair.

DarkArmour: Metang. Floaty and smart, put as hard as steel. And floaty.

I think Celestial's more like a Tentacool. Around a lot and vaguely annoying, but still kinda cool if you think about it.

Me?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Blastoise428 said:


> RandomTyphoon: A Pichu or something? Happy and energetic and excited about stuff.
> 
> Arylett: A Smoochum, possibly. Curious and loves her own hair.
> 
> DarkArmour: Metang. Floaty and smart, put as hard as steel. And floaty.
> 
> I think Celestial's more like a Tentacool. Around a lot and vaguely annoying, but still kinda cool if you think about it.
> 
> Me?


Hmm. Blasty. I'd go wiiith:
Lucario. Always the peacemaker, the one who puts things right. Clear headed and not a basher, usually *see: He actually said something somewhat nice about CB*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Smoochum... interesting. Well, I do have a smoochy expression when concentrating a lot. XD Obsessed with my hair.

It might be because of Mourmedy that you get the Weavile impression. I'm sinister, commanding, and prideful... 

Exo-Raikou - Seems like a... Mewtwo, actually. Just like Mewtwo said. I suppose because of what Mewtwo said too~

Notoriously Unknown - Jirachi. The avvie. Plus seems a bit hyper and playful like one. From what I've seen.


----------



## Minkow

A Pachirisu or Phione. I LOVE IT. 
Arylett seems sorta like a Natu or a Xatu, actually. (Yeah, I don't know what's with me either.)


----------



## Elfin

Exo-Raikou said:


> I feel unappreciated in all this.
> 
> And maybe it was because of DotP, but I always saw Arylett as a Weavile; sinister, commanding, somewhat prideful.


For me, you are and will forever be a Dusknoir. I think you know why. xD


----------



## #1 bro

Number 100 said:


> badass perhaps but clearly I'm the more misanthropic. I only had two: Probopass (the one no one likes)


haha man Probopass is awesome what's wrong with you?


----------



## Abwayax

Nah I like Probopass just fine, but it and Nosepass seem to be disliked by many


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Blastoise428 said:


> I think Celestial's more like a Tentacool. Around a lot and vaguely annoying, *but still kinda cool if you think about it*.


what is wrong with you


----------



## octobr

do me


_do me_


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

...*touch*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> what is wrong with you


Lots of things, just not pertaining to this. 
Celestial's never done anything to me personally, so, yeah, he's annoying, but I don't hate him.

*Verne*
Lileep. OMIGOSH THE TENTACLES, THE TENTACLES! Eccentric and awesome.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I said Probopass because it looks like that psycho-dumbass HITLER!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hitler wasn't dumb.


----------



## Bombsii

Blastoise428 said:


> DarkArmour: Metang.


Huh?


> smart


I don't know where this strange impression is coming from.


> Hard


in what way? ¬¬


> Floaty


yes.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Hitler wasn't dumb.


Nor was he a psychopath. He was probably one of the most well known germans in the world; It's just a shame about his antisemetic views and actions. If it weren't for those, he would probably be one of the most respected men in the world. But he was an evil dictator so meh.

what am i?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hitler was Austrian, not German.
Actually, most well-known Germans are Austrian. Schwarzenegger, Freud, Hitler, etc.
And he wasn't just anti-semitic, he was against 'inferior races' in general like the Gypsies, Jews, Asians, Slavs and such (thoug he only actively killed the Gypsies and Jews, all other races and nationalities (French, Belgian, whatever) were allowed to live provided they didn't try to breed with Germans), 'subversive groups' like Communists, Socialists, Freemasons and everyone who didn't agree with him and other 'ill people' like homosexuals and the mentally or physically disabled.
People seem to think only Jews were horribly mistreated and tortured and out of all the victims they were indeed the largest number (at about 6 million deaths) but they were far from being the only ones. About 2-3 million Soviets, 2 million Poles, 1,5 million Gypsies, 250,000 disabled people, 150,000 Freemasons and 10,000 homosexuals were exterminated in camps. God knows how many were just shot on the street.

He obviously had some sort of mental illness, but you have to give him credit for many good things like restoring the German economy, building the Autobahn and inventing the Volkswagen. He was also a very decent artist.

And you're a Breloom.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Indeed so. 

Now, what pokemon am I?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Yeah I know your eyes probably just slid off the page at my post because whoops here's Vlad bein' a faggot again but I did say that


Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> you're a Breloom.


Brelooms are cool.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ah, sorry. I posted that before you edited your post.

Yes, Breloom are cool.


----------



## surskitty

I'd disagree about Hitler's art.  It was pretty mediocre.  He was decent with the mechanics but he had no taste.


----------



## Mewtwo

Kai is an Umbreon with Kai's awesome hair.
Surskitty is a Surskitty Surskit, saying I haven't seen her much to excactly know what she is.


----------



## Muse

Mewtwo is an igglybuff or a flaffy.


----------



## S. E.

Kai: Umbreon
Mewtwo: Either Mew or Skitty
Celestial Blade: Primeape
Exo-Raikou: Mecha Sonic Mewtwo (Mostly 'cause of your RP characters, but...)
Blastoise428: Bulbasaur (idk, you just strike me as one)
Evoli: Marill


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo - 2
Umbreon - 2
Mew - 2
Eevee - 1
Flaafy - 1
Igglybuff - 1
Skitty - 1

I must say, I'm hyper like a Skitty. But, some of the Pokemon are excact opposites... (like Mew and Mewtwo. Or Umbreon and Igglybuff.)


----------



## surskitty

Mewtwo said:


> Surskitty is a Surskitty Surskit, saying I haven't seen her much to excactly know what she is.


n...o...?  I quite hope that I'm not a small irritating bug with an appearance rate of Godawful, anyway!  D8


----------



## Harlequin

This thread makes me sad. :(


----------



## surskitty

It'd make more sense in Forum Games, given that it's mainly that group.


----------



## Harlequin

Yeah, that's why it makes me sad.


----------



## Abwayax

Celestial Blade said:


> I said Probopass because it looks like that psycho-dumbass HITLER!


Probopass == Hitler? YAY I'M HITLER

So people don't like me because I go around killing millions of people? I guess it's a decent explanation

I was going to give you a good Pokemon because no one else likes you, but you're banned so oh well


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Current Score:

Dusknoir: 1

Mewtwo: 3 (Powerful, arrogant, po- *brutally murdered*)

SE, I see you as more of a Frosslass for some reason.

And Evoli, you're either or a Belossom or a Gallade. I defy you to guess why.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Number 100 said:


> I was going to give you a good Pokemon because no one else likes you, but you're banned so oh well


CB finally banned? FUCK YES!

Number 100: Haven't seen much of you but I'll say a Voltorb. Figure out why and you win cake.


----------



## ultraviolet

Kai reminds me of an absol. Perhaps it's the hair.


----------



## S. E.

Exo-Raikou said:


> SE, I see you as more of a Frosslass for some reason.


:3 Froslass is my favorite ghost-type. And I guess I remind myself of one. 

Current Score:
Togetic - 1
Froslass - 1

Come to think of it, Mewtwo, you now remind me of Jigglypuff. As for Kai, I now agree with ultraviolet. Not so much the hair as the disposition, though.

And Exo, you also seem pretty Houndoom-y.

Yeah, my interpretations of people frequently change.


----------



## ultraviolet

Shining Eevee reminds me of a... shiny eevee...?


----------



## Bombsii

Exo-Raikou- Duskull
Kai- Zangoose


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Score:

Duskull: 1
Dusknoir: 1
Mewtwo: 2
Houndoom: 1

DarkArmour, you remind me of a Tyranitar (Because it's an armored Dark-type! Get i- *brutally murdered*)


----------



## Tailsy

I oft remind myself of a young Mothim.

Then I remember I'm not male. Woe. ;w;


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Tailsy said:


> I oft remind myself of a young Mothim.
> 
> Then I remember I'm not male. Woe. ;w;


Sometimes you remind me of a Latios, minus the male thing...yeah. 
And surskitty of a Latias.


----------



## Elfin

Exo-Raikou said:


> And Evoli, you're either or a Belossom or a Gallade. I defy you to guess why.


UH UH UH HOW MANY GUESSES DO I GET?!

Oh hey.. CB got banned. I kinda feel bad for the guy..
kinda.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Kai said:


> CB finally banned? FUCK YES!


*remembers that Kai is British*

£50 says he'll be back and get banned again.

Tailsy: Torchic
Grimdour: Houndoom
Watershed: Scizor
Butterfree: Gardevoir
Flareth: Mr. Mime
Retsu: Stantler

Also, what Pokemon am I?


----------



## Harlequin

;__; woe


woe




WOE

(everyone ignores me)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

is that the wind i hear, rustling through the branches.


----------



## Harlequin

no, what you're hearing are my moans rustling through the branches


----------



## Tarvos

rock-ground said:


> *remembers that Kai is British*
> 
> £50 says he'll be back and get banned again.
> 
> Tailsy: Torchic
> Grimdour: Houndoom
> Watershed: Scizor
> Butterfree: Gardevoir
> Flareth: Mr. Mime
> Retsu: Stantler
> 
> Also, what Pokemon am I?


You are a Ditto. Because you copycat everything and suck at it.


----------



## Bombsii

I see watershed as a Golem personally.


----------



## Tarvos

Golem is awesome. ROCK SOLID.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo - 2
Umbreon - 2
Mew - 2
Eevee - 1
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1

Harlequin is a Houndoom. Dunno why.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

In response to the Absol-ness:


----------



## Bombsii

Kaisol is awesome.

Its interesting to see how other users think of me.


----------



## Minkow

I say a sort of Pachirisu, or a uh, Chatot. Perky, fun to be with.

Mee?


----------



## Mewtwo

Finneon, dunno why.


----------



## Bombsii

Yeah. Lumineon. Minky, you are now officially a lumineon in my eyes now.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I see her more as a Marril, tending to be bouncy and happy.


----------



## Bombsii

but still quite mature at the same time.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Indeed so.


----------



## kidpixkid

Everyone with usernames the same as Pokémon I sum up as those Pokémon. Like Mewtwo I'd sum up as Mewtwo, and so on. I usually just sum up as Pokémon from username. This also applies to usernames that are similar to Pokémon names. Like Shining Eevee I'd sum up as Eevee. I sum up myself as my favorite Pokémon of the time. My favorite Pokémon now is Rayquaza, and I sum up myself as Rayquaza now.


----------



## Minkow

Did I just have five posts conversing on who I am?

And also, kidpixkid, just because a pokemon's your favorite doesn't mean you have to be summed up as it. I don't really know you, but I don't see anyone on this forum being a uber-powerful brave and strong Gary Stu like Rayquaza. I mean, my favorite pokemon is Vaporeon (what a surprise) but I'm not exactly like it. Not to be rude, just saying.


----------



## Flora

Likewise my favorite Pokemon is a Pachrisu, and although I act like one with my friends (and sometimes online), most often I act more pessimistic.

Minkow: Yes.  I can see you as a Marill.
Kai: Hmm...I can see you as a Smeargle; you're very artistic, so...

On an un-related note, Kai!Absol is adorable.


----------



## Mewtwo

I think kidpix is a MAGIKARP Eevee, though I don't see him often enough to know.

Also...

Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 2
Mew - 2
Eevee - 1
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1


----------



## kidpixkid

Being summed up as a Pokémon who I don't like is bad for me. I am super-powerful and you can see me as Rayquaza. I am too angry. I hate Eevee, but I love the eeveelutions.


----------



## Rai-CH

I don't think anyone's given me a Pokemon yet XD

Here's what I think:
Mewtwo: Umbreon
ultraviolet: Ledyba
Kai: Raichu
Dannichu: Pikachu
Flora and Ashes: Leafeon
Tailsy: also a Leafeon
DarkArmour: Shelgon
Cryptica: Dragonair
Darksong: Glaceon?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

kidpixkid: You're a Piplup. New and rather stubborn.
Minkow: Said before, a Marril.
Raichao: hmm... I'm guessing it's because I haven't seen enough of your opinions on the forums, but I'll go for a Plusle. Why? vov
Mewtwo: Eevee. Fun to be around and generally happy.


----------



## Rai-CH

Plusle? Sums me up very well. Energetic and postive, but can be annoying XD


----------



## Autumn

kidpixkid said:


> Being summed up as a Pokémon who I don't like is bad for me. I am super-powerful and you can see me as Rayquaza. I am too angry. I hate Eevee, but I love the eeveelutions.


You most certainly are not. How the hell is being summed up as a Pokémon you dislike "bad for you?" If it fits _your personality_, it fits, whether you like it or not. You are not super-powerful and I do not see you as Rayquaza.

What are you, Turbo or something?


----------



## Minkow

kidpixkid said:


> I am super-powerful


Well I don't believe you.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kai said:


> kidpixkid: You're a Piplup. New and rather stubborn.


Highlighted for the both of you who seem to not have noticed.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Kidpixkid is a Bidoof. I keep seeing him around and he keeps annoying me further.
Kai's an Umbreon/Absol splice thingy.
Leafpool is a Leafeon, mostly because though I used to know her I don't remember her all that well since we haven't talked so I'm going by that avatar she had for... iunno how long.

DO ME


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Zora of Termina said:


> DO ME


oh the innuendo...

But I'd say something like a Sneasel. Likeable and fun, but with murderous intent.

Also red hair. :D


----------



## Minkow

I decided. kidpixkid is a Tentacool. Just..around and stubborn, and can turn out as something good (Tentacruel) but is just too stubborn if he wants to get ONLY what he wants.


----------



## kidpixkid

I am super-powerful, but you don't know it. I tilted the computer screen! Now am I Rayquaza?


----------



## nastypass

kidpixkid said:


> I hate Eevee, but I love the eeveelutions.


Why the hate?


----------



## kidpixkid

I take that back. Eevee is cute, but weak. I am not weak!


----------



## surskitty

I could probably beat you in a fight....


----------



## Kai Lucifer

kidpixkid said:


> I am super-powerful, but you don't know it. I tilted the computer screen! Now am I Rayquaza?


oh my god you slightly moved the screen you are the most epic thing in the world worship him lol

No.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

He tilted the screen.
_He tilted the screen!_
Do you not see! You, Kai, surskitty Minkow, all of you! Can you not see we are in the presence of a God amongst men?! None of you can even dream of comparing to The Great Kidpixkid. Be glad if he even ever asks you to polish his boots with you tongue, scum.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> He tilted the screen.
> _He tilted the screen!_
> Do you not see! You, Kai, surskitty Minkow, all of you! Can you not see we are in the presence of a God amongst men?! None of you can even dream of comparing to The Great Kidpixkid. Be glad if he even ever asks you to polish his boots with you tongue, scum.


That joke was sooo 7 minutes again get with the times.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Kai said:


> That joke was sooo 7 minutes again get with the times.


my posting career... ruined...

no......


----------



## Tailsy

Minkow said:


> Did I just have five posts conversing on who I am?
> 
> And also, kidpixkid, just because a pokemon's your favorite doesn't mean you have to be summed up as it. I don't really know you, but I don't see anyone on this forum being a uber-powerful brave and strong Gary Stu like Rayquaza. I mean, my favorite pokemon is Vaporeon (what a surprise) but I'm not exactly like it. Not to be rude, just saying.


You remind me of a Linoone. I'm not sure why!


----------



## kidpixkid

Minkow is definitely a Vaporeon because she likes them. I am super-powerful! Think of me as a Rayquaza, please. Also, thank you Vladimir Putin's LJ for complimenting me.


----------



## nastypass

ahahahaha oh man this thread just went from boring to fucking excellent

eta for ontopic:
Kai: Probably Lucario, tbh.  Not a mod, but usually watching over threads and reporting stuff for them.
kidpixkid: Snover.  Annoying as fuck but you can't help but have a little pity for it.  <3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

kidpixkid said:


> I am super-powerful! Think of me as a Rayquaza, please. Also, thank you Vladimir Putin's LJ for complimenting me.


hahahahahahahaha
hahahaha
haha
ha

ha

No.


----------



## Autumn

kidpixkid said:


> Minkow is definitely a Vaporeon because she likes them. I am super-powerful! Think of me as a Rayquaza, please. Also, thank you Vladimir Putin's LJ for complimenting me.


where's that Shedinja with the "lol no" sign again?


----------



## Tailsy

Leafpool said:


> where's that Shedinja with the "lol no" sign again?


Lurking on Smogon somewhere, person who is very much like a Leafeon!


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> person who is very much like a Leafeon


except not


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Um, I think that Walker has it.


----------



## Tailsy

Leafpool said:


> except not


Well that's because you're a person and not a fictional animal!


----------



## surskitty

kidpixkid said:


> Minkow is definitely a Vaporeon because she likes them. I am super-powerful! Think of me as a Rayquaza, please. Also, thank you Vladimir Putin's LJ for complimenting me.


I'm still pretty sure I could take you in a fight....





Tailsy said:


> Well that's because you're a person and not a fictional animal!


Hey, if it worked for Fluffy...!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

surskitty said:


> I'm still pretty sure I could take you in a fight.


SURSKITTY used MODPUNCH
It's super effective!


----------



## Flareth

Kidpixkid- Magikarp

Zora- Gardevoir, Ninetales, or Darkrai

Markku V- Gardevoir, Gallade, or Flareon


----------



## kidpixkid

^I am not weak!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Are too. Kid, _*I*_ could beat your ass in just about anything. And that's sayin' somethin'.
Usually those who claim to be super strong are in reality weak as a Magikarp.

That said, Flareth is a Mew, and I can't help but see Tailsy as a Vulpix. :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You are annoying and persistant. Very Magikarp.
EDIT: ninja'd.
and once again, Zora, a Sneasel.


----------



## Flareth

Kai- Darkrai?

watershed- Gyarados?

Departure Song- Furret

Markku V again- Weavile, Charizard, or Azelf.

Darkarmour- Mewtwo


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Flareth said:


> Kai- Darkrai?


>:) Fear me.

May I ask why?


----------



## Flareth

The names rhyme. xD Kai....Darkrai. Plus i was thinking of your Manny von Karma avatar as well.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Flareth said:


> Plus i was thinking of your Manny von Karma avatar as well.


oh god that was epic, wasn't it?


----------



## Zora of Termina

...I can actually picture me as a Sneasel. Or a Darkrai.

Kai is still some sort of Umbreon/Absol.

Flareth's still a Mew. 

And since he was brought up Markky is a Shaymin Moltres. Because I said so.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Eevee - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 

Kai is a Mewtwo, because he is awesome liek taht.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I think that I may be legendary. :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Surskitty- A Glameow, I think. Superior and fancy. And you have crinkly whiskers

Kai- Chikorita or Bayleef, mostly because of the fact that your hair looks like its leaf; Also that your energetic and likable.

Mewtwo- Drifloon. Bouncy and lighter than air, plus explosive. Also you try to steal little children

Tailsy- Haunter. A little odd but funny and bouyant. And your a floating head


----------



## nastypass

Leafpool said:


> where's that Shedinja with the "lol no" sign again?


YOU RANG?


----------



## kidpixkid

Note: I am not weak. I can really kick!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Haaay look. It's been banned.
Justice has been served. :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Zora of Termina said:


> Haaay look. It's been banned.
> Justice has been served. :3


:D

Anyway Zora, I see you as a KirliaSneasel, really. I have not the slightest clue.

Oh wow, I haven't done Kai. Hmm. You come off as a Houndoom to me. Nothing involving evil or whatnot, it's just you've always seem..leader-ish?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

kidpixkid said:


> Note: I am not weak. I can really kick!


Yeah, go on, kick us all from your computer AWW but you can't now can you?



RandomTyphoon said:


> Oh wow, I haven't done Kai. Hmm. You come off as a Houndoom to me. Nothing involving evil or whatnot, it's just you've always seem..leader-ish?


Why thank you. It's a shame people don't see that irl.


----------



## Minkow

kidpixkid said:


> Also, thank you Vladimir Putin's LJ for complimenting me.





			
				Kai said:
			
		

> Vladimir Putin's LJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tilted the screen.
> He tilted the screen!
> Do you not see! You, Kai, surskitty Minkow, all of you! Can you not see we are in the presence of a God amongst men?! None of you can even dream of comparing to The Great Kidpixkid. Be glad if he even ever asks you to polish his boots with you tongue, scum.
> 
> 
> 
> That joke was sooo 7 minutes again get with the times.
Click to expand...

What has become of the world if people can't see sarcasm. Just no. Learn, everyone, off of his mistakes. NEVER IGNORE SARCASM OR TAKE IT SERIOUSLY.

Speaking of which, okay, I missed that post. The "Minkow is a Vaporeon" one. Uh, uh. Does anyone see me as a Vaporeon other than him?

Okay now the two words.

DO ME.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

kidpixkid said:


> Note: I am not weak. I can really kick!


Just thought that I'd mention this fact for humor.

RAYQUAZA HAVE NO LEGS! gawd, idiot.

EDIT: Minkow is a Marril in my eyes.


----------



## nastypass

Minkow said:


> DO ME.


the immature fourteen year-old in me is finding it difficult not to laugh


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Minkow said:


> DO ME.


Oddly, I see you as a fish type pokemon. Like Lumineon or a Mantyke.... Yeah, wierd. X3


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Eevee - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1

I've always seen Tory as a Suicune. Not just because of the avvie, she just always was and will be a Suicune in my eyes.


----------



## Flora

Walker said:


> the immature fourteen year-old in me is finding it difficult not to laugh


The immature, screwed up fourteen year old that _is_ me is as well.

Notory: Hmm...Jirachi comes to mind from your old avvie.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Suicune- 1
Jiratchi- 2

I got three! That's more than expected. 8D


----------



## Bombsii

NU is a flaffy.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

What about me?

Kai : Golbat
Flora & Ashes : Bellossom
Darkarmour: You are a Yamna, because you suck.
S.K : Smoochum
Objection: Sandshrew
Die : Oddish


----------



## Darksong

Raichao said:


> Darksong: Glaceon?


YES xD I love Glaceon, even before I read this.

Minkow: Goldeen. Your name sounds like "minnow."

The Darksmith Legacy: His name reminds me of Darkrai.

Kai: Either Umbreon or Smeargle, both of which were mentioned.

Raichao: One of the Pichu evolutions...

kidpixkid (I know banned but I had this in my mind): Probably Spearow or Bagon. Insists on being powerful but needs to be more mature first. xD

And my sister Cryptica: Sometimes a Ninjask (yay for scientific bug names xD)

And I always see myself as a Lopunny, or maybe a Dragonite. Oh, and Nidoran F or its evolutions work too.


----------



## Tailsy

I think everyone's a Ditto who can be whatever they want to be~~!


----------



## Flora

^ And of course that gets Kokoro no Tamago stuck in my head. ^^

Darksong: Hm...something adorable...Pichu?


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Eevee - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1

I am teh BIRTHDAYCAKEMON!

Flora and Ashes = Cherrim. Is usually cheerful but is sometimes down.


----------



## Darksong

I'm cute? *blushes, if she could*

I also forgot one.

DarkArmour: I imagine you as a Scizor. Coolness and with armor :)


----------



## Bombsii

Yay. People actually think of me as cool?! 0_o

Scizor is good though, so is Glalie.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

DarkArmour said:


> Yay. People actually think of me as cool?! 0_o
> 
> Scizor is good though, so is Glalie.


No way are you a Scizor, Ridley, you're a wimp. ;D joking, joking.

I'll just do people I know very well because I don't want to misjudge or insult anyone who I don't now too well.

Darkarmour: Nidorino (I don't see you as a Nidoking when you're older though)
Ryan (Objection): Bulbasaur
Mewtwo: Skiploom
Smithy: (Darksmith?): Sableye/Chimecho


(Someone do me please.)

Also, i'm a masquerain? Thanks ^^


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Eevee - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1

Stardust: Clefable.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Clefable? Hm.. I guess that does sum me up actually.


----------



## Eeveelution

Well...
Kai: Umbreon (dunno why)
Mewtwo: Mew (again, dunno why)
EeveeSkitty: Skivee, a combination of Eevee and Skitty (REAL one: Eevee just because I love them and she has "Eevee" in her username)
Arylett Dawnsborough: Mightyena (Thanks to Drawsborough)
Charizard Morph: Charmeleon (seriously, why don't I do the Pokémon in their title!?)
Butterfree: Butterfree
surskitty: Delcatty (see Charizard Morph's explanation)


----------



## Minkow

Flora and Ashes said:


> ^ And of course that gets Kokoro no Tamago stuck in my head. ^^


And that just gets it stuck in my head.

Pichu, Finneon, Lumineon, Pachirisu, Goldeen...

KEEP DOING ME


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Minkow said:


> KEEP DOING ME


.......why
YOU'RE A RALTS.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

RandomTyphoon: Nidorina I see you as a Floatzel for some reason
Mewtwo: Espeon


----------



## Mewtwo

Mewtwo - 3
FINALLY someone gets that I am an Espeon =D

Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Eevee - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Exo-Raikou said:


> RandomTyphoon: Nidorina I see you as a Floatzel for some reason



Not hard to see, really. :3 You come off as a Luxray.


----------



## Zoltea

Tailsy - combination skitty and wailord, why? I dunno, =.=
RandomTyphoon - Why do I see him as a snorlax?? lolz
Minkow - makes me think of murkrow, must be something about the name

EDIT: actually, now that I think about it, RandomTyphoon is more of a floatzel, the image came as snorlax, but I knew it wasn't quite


----------



## Thorne

Skymin said:


> Male Gardevoir - Pachirisu


This took me way to long time to see. :v
What made you come to this conclusion?

Anyway.
Blazing Hearts: Empoleon/Treecko. Cool, calm and quiet, plus has a awesome taste for music.
Erif: Alakazam/Slowking. I simply find you intelligent.
Shining Eevee: I say Mismagius, not to serious all the time, but can when it's needed.
Full metal Cookies: Roserade, iunno, it fits you.

And Kai is always going to be a British Gallade with drawing skills to me.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Zoltea said:


> RandomTyphoon - Why do I see him as a snorlax?? lolz
> 
> EDIT: actually, now that I think about it, RandomTyphoon is more of a floatzel, the image came as snorlax, but I knew it wasn't quite


Butbut Typh's a girl D:
Hmm...Snorlax. That actually makes sense since I'm a laaazy ass
You come off as a Grovyle. No, I don't know o.o


----------



## Zoltea

Blah, I have a problem with paying attention to the genders.
If you need any hints for me, I'm lightweight, hyper, and fast.


----------



## Aisling

Zoltea said:


> Blah, I have a problem with paying attention to the genders.
> If you need any hints for me, I'm lightweight, hyper, and fast.


Pachirisu!


:P


----------



## see ya

Male Gardevoir said:


> This took me way to long time to see. :v
> What made you come to this conclusion?


Well, you kind of strike me as a hyperactive, young yet cool type with good taste. I happen to like Pachirisu, so yeah. :3


----------



## Coloursfall

Male Gardevoir said:


> Full metal Cookies: Roserade, iunno, it fits you.









:D

Hmm ok, other people... *takes random people on this page that she knows*

Kai: Umbreon!
MG: either a Gardy, like your username, or a Delcatty. C:
Alraunne: either Kangaskhan or Plusle; helpful and willing to teach others (since you helped me in my art thread ^ ^)

uh uh that's all I can think of.


----------



## Thorne

Skymin said:


> Well, you kind of strike me as a hyperactive, young yet cool type with good taste. I happen to like Pachirisu, so yeah. :3


I don't think anyone I know would actually describe me as hyperactive, because I'm actually a rather calm fellow. Having corny humour, maybe, but not hyperactive. But then again, different people look differently at others. :I


----------



## Spatz

MG - Seems to me as well, your username...I feel fail...
Full Meatal Cokies - Skitty!
Walter - Umbreon
katsu_midnight - Slightly weighted meowth...


----------



## Tailsy

Zoltea said:


> Tailsy - combination skitty and wailord, why? I dunno, =.=


Pink whales are awesome.


----------



## Abwayax

I think Number 100 is an Unown because he is unknown and stuff


----------



## Zora of Termina

Actually, I view Number 100 as a Mewtwo. One badass misanthrope.
But then, I actually sorta know him. :v

Me, anyone?


----------



## Mewtwo

Mine:
Awesomesauce - 10,000
Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Eevee - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1 

Zora is a Kirlia.
Kai is Mightyena.
User Name is a psyduck because she complains about headaches Poochyena.
Mrs. Cullen is a Dragonair
i am awesomesauce


----------



## Zoltea

I've gotten Pachirisu...well, at least it's electric type, :3.


----------



## #1 bro

Number 100 said:


> I think Number 100 is an Unown because he is unknown and stuff


dude you're totally a probopass - you have a badass stache

oh wait, you don't? well you should get one


----------



## see ya

To answer your question. MG, you have a tendency to get a little...impatient. :P


----------



## Zuu

i am a haunter


believe it


----------



## Espeon

Harlequin is either a Milotic or a Gardevoir. "I look better than x, y and z."
Dezzuu is Kecleon or a Shuppet.
Tailsy is a Bayleef.
Walker is Noctowl.
surskitty is an Omastar.
Mewtwo is a Plusle/Minum.
Number100 is a Probopass.
Shining Eevee is Elekid.


----------



## Mewtwo

I'm a Plusle AND a Minun? Ooooh o.O

Mine:
Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Eevee - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1 
Plusle - 1
Minun - 1


Espeon is a black Espeon.


----------



## Espeon

Slash here meaning "or". They're practically the same.


----------



## Pook

Espeon - Espeon


----------



## Thorne

Skymin said:


> To answer your question. MG, you have a tendency to get a little...impatient. :P


Ok you got me there. :P


----------



## Erif

Male Gardevoir - Gallade. Well, Male+Gardevoir...
Blazing Hearts - Lucario. <3
Tailsy - Eevee. I can't even explain this one. It's just, when I think "Tailsy", eevee comes to mind.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> I'll just do people I know very well


*splutters with held-back laughter*

And now to participate in the naive hope that someone will do the same for me.

Male Gardevoir: Uh, probably an *Abra*. Really awesome, docile-looking at first, but scary when annoyed.

Exo-Raikou:* Kangaskhan*, minus the girl-only thing. Generally only seen in a few places, but you get happy when you see one.

Minkow: *Mime Jr.* Comical and just plain fun.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And here's my last post, which seems to have gone mostly unnoticed because of the kidpixkid incident. Forgive me if I'm mistaken. 





> Surskitty- A Glameow, I think. Superior and fancy. And you have crinkly whiskers
> 
> Kai- Chikorita or Bayleef, mostly because of the fact that your hair looks like its leaf; Also that your energetic and likable.
> 
> Mewtwo- Drifloon. Bouncy and lighter than air, plus explosive. Also you try to steal little children
> 
> Tailsy- Haunter. A little odd but funny and bouyant. And your a floating head


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Ask and ye shall receive, Blastoise.

Blastoise428: Blastoise. For some reason, I see you as a Cloyster. Probably because you've become a little more reclusive from my viewpoint.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hmm. Reclusive? In what way?


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Reclusive in the "I don't see you as much as I used to" way.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

That _might_ have been partially caused by my temporary banning from the computer. But okay.

Espeon: Ralts. Quiet and shy-looking but well-liked. And you have the power to explode brains with your mind.


----------



## Stormecho

I finally decided to see what people think. My friends always give me biased views because of me screaming a favourite pokemon's name into their faces when I was younger, so... 

FMC: Persian(Ed! XD)
Arylett: Mightyena
Mewtwo: Eevee
Espeon: ...Espeon
Zora: Ninetails

Gah, RP characters influence me too much. x_x Um... my turn? :D


----------



## Coloursfall

I always think of Arcanine when i see your username, but that's Bas's fault, so let's see x3

Hm. Dragonair seems to fit.  Very calm, shy, nice... stuff like that. yes.


----------



## Minkow

DO ME EVERYONE

Don't make me say please.


----------



## Zoltea

Minkow said:


> DO ME EVERYONE
> 
> Don't make me say please.


The males would be glad to oblige. *shot*

I'd say, umm, Mime Jr.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Zoltea- Hitmonchan. I honistly don't know why. There's also some Porygon 2 in there as well. XD
Minkow- I'M DOING YOU AGAIN. YOU ARE A LOUDRED BECAUSE YOU KEEP TYPING IN ALL CAPS. X3


----------



## Minkow

TRY TO STOP ME FROM TYPING IN ALL CAPS NOTORY, WHO, BY THE WAY, IS A SMEARGLE.


----------



## Linzys

Hello. :]

Minkow- Yes, loudred. =|


----------



## Mewtwo

I haven't gotten any for a while...

Now to make an intentional innuendo...
Do me.


----------



## Zoltea

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Zoltea- Hitmonchan. I honistly don't know why. There's also some Porygon 2 in there as well. XD


You have some splaining to do. X3
(is it the black belt and computer nerdiness?)


----------



## Spatz

Zoltea...hmm...bored, to much time on hands, loves games, never serious, uh...Aipom!


----------



## Zoltea

*copies Mewtwo*

Pachirisu: 1
Hitmochan: 1
Porygon 2: 1
Aipom: 1
Aww, no Jolteon. X3


----------



## Mewtwo

Come on, someone just DO ME already! XP


----------



## Spatz

ME:

Oh, wait, nobody's done me!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mewtwo said:


> Come on, someone just DO ME already! XP


Um, lets see. Likes games, creative, friendly, has potential... I'd say an Eevee more than anything. Although I've probably already done you before.


----------



## Aura Cobalt

Minkow: Chingling
Zoltea: Manectric
Eon Spirit: Umbreon


----------



## Zoltea

aruseusu7 said:


> Minkow: Chingling
> *Zoltea: Manectric*
> Eon Spirit: Umbreon


How am I a Manectric? >.>


----------



## Mewtwo

Because you are.

Mine:
Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Eevee - 3
Mew - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1 
Plusle - 1
Minun - 1

Kai is a Rayquaza because it's an awesome green drago thing that flies, stops fights, and corrects gramm*e*r.


----------



## Stormecho

Awesome, I'm a Dragonair according to FMC. =D I like Dragonair. :P Erm.. anyone else want to try? I should inform you guys that I suck at assigning Pokemon to people unless I've RPed with them... And that usually means I give them their characters. >>


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Stormy - I agree with FMC, you do seem Dragonairish~

Zoltea - Don't know you that well, so I'm just going to go with avvie. Jolteon.


----------



## Zoltea

Finally. ^o.o^
Pachirisu: 1
Hitmochan: 1
Manectric: 1
Porygon 2: 1
Aipom: 1


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mewtwo said:


> Kai is a Rayquaza because it's an awesome green drago thing that flies, stops fights, and corrects gramm*a*r.


With an A. :D

rawr i are rayqauzer f34r m3h p0w4z


----------



## Spatz

Me:

Umbreon: 1 (dunno how it works, but oh well!)

Uh...Grass King = Bellosm, I dunno, he just is, relatively freindly, and I see him as something small, with a a relatively unexpected amount of power to such size. (Hate Gardenia's Bellosm in battle house, drain punch from it does great amounts of damage, non-STAB to my beloved 93 T-Tar!)


----------



## Minkow

WHY AM I A LOUDRED AND NOT A EXPLOUD~


----------



## Espeon

Minkow said:


> WHY AM I A LOUDRED AND NOT A EXPLOUD~


You'd need to post in caps and bold. It's a good thing you don't; it'd be extremely irritating! Haha.


----------



## Aura Cobalt

For the same reason you're chingling and not chimecho.


Me = Grass King?


----------



## Taliax

Darksong I always think of as purugly and I always think of Cryptica as absol. I think Flora and Ashes usually reminds me of pacherisu. Espeon=espeon. :P


----------



## Mewtwo

It's Bellossom, not Bellosm.

I've always seen Tally as a Latias.


----------



## Minkow

Do you want me to type in CAPS and *BOLD?*
cuz' I wanna be a Chimecho


----------



## Aura Cobalt

You'll never evolve with that attitude.


----------



## walter

katsu_midnight - Slightly weighted meowth... 
Bwhahahahahahahaha! 

Eon Spirit - Ho-Ho

Becasue He know EVERYTHING about Pokemon......It's quite sad actually.


----------



## Zoltea

walter said:


> Becasue He know EVERYTHING about Pokemon......It's quite sad actually.


Hmmm, I do that as well. >.>

Mewtwo is gonna be unown for no apparent reason. :P
Typh I see as a Skitty. O.o
Tailsy is a Flareon....acts like she's full of hot air. :P


----------



## Spatz

Goody now I'm either;
Umbreon: 1
Ho-oh: 1

I feel like I'm being represented by a dark and powerful being...oh look, candy!

Minkow = Wigglytuff, now eat your damn perfect apple!


----------



## Tailsy

Zoltea said:


> Tailsy is a Flareon....acts like she's full of hot air. :P


_Acts_ like??


----------



## Espeon

Tailsy said:


> _Acts_ like??


Well, it's probably better to pretend to be full of hot air actually be full of hot air. The former is like a bluff. "I'm pretending to be full of hot air! I actually have POWER!"


----------



## Minkow

aruseusu7 said:


> You'll never evolve with that attitude.



But I need to be happy to evolve, which I already am.

aruseusu is a Unown because I barely know him~


----------



## Turtle

I'm not sure what Pokemon I am like.

I would say that Minkow's a Ditto, I forgot my reason.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Zoltea said:


> Typh I see as a Skitty. O.o


AHAHAHAH WUT.
I don't chase my tail-oh wait damnit. >8

Um, you're a Spiritomb. WITH A HACKED WONDER GUARD HOW BOUT THAT.


----------



## Zoltea

ZOMG EPIC. O.o

Except that Spiritomb is uuuugly.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Zoltea said:


> ZOMG EPIC. O.o
> 
> Except that Spiritomb is uuuugly.


Mebbe it's the fact that you use an Action Replay in some parts x3 
Naah, kidding. You just seem like a ghostiiiie.


----------



## Zoltea

How is Zoltea a ghosty? :P
(I hacked a Sableye, not a Spritomb. :P)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Zoltea said:


> How is Zoltea a ghosty? :P
> (I hacked a Sableye, not a Spritomb. :P)


THEY BOTH START WITH SSSSSSSSSSSS
You just are. Not really in threads, mostly checking Who's Online, but WHAMMO THEN YOU ARE EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Taliax

Mewtwo said:


> It's Bellossom, not Bellosm.
> 
> I've always seen Tally as a Latias.


Is that supposed to stand for Tailsy or me? If you're talking about me it's probably because I had a Latias avatar for a long time, and I have a Latias banner in my sig. I like latias~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Taliax- Latias, but not because of the avatar or banner. Rare but happy and cheerful.


----------



## Taliax

Blastoise428 said:


> Taliax- Latias, but not because of the avatar or banner. Rare but happy and cheerful.


Whee, Latias~ I would see you as a Blastoise because of your username, but if yuor username was bob or something I would probably see you as a fire and water type, if one existed, but I can't really see you as any other pokemon. :/


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hmm, interesting. So I'm like Steameon or something?


----------



## Mewtwo

Tally stands for Taliax. So Tally is Latias.

Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Eevee - 3
Mew - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Skitty - 1 
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1 
Plusle - 1
Minun - 1
Unown - 1


----------



## Espeon

I never realised Taliax was an anagram of latiax before. How dumb of me.


----------



## Zoltea

Blastoise428 said:


> Hmm, interesting. So I'm like Steameon or something?


O.o, Eeveelutions don't have mixed types. :P

Khisplih... ummm, nevermind what I just said there. :P

I'd describe ChaosTres as an Umbreon, kinda quite usually.


----------



## S. E.

Espeon said:


> I never realised Taliax was an anagram of latiax before. How dumb of me.


You're not alone.

BUNCH OF PEOPLE I'VE PROBABLY ALREADY DONE BEFORE:

Espeon: ...Espeon? :3 But with a sense of humor! (waitwhat)
Mewtwo: Skitty. Happy, cheerful, none-too-serious and somewhat naive (no offense).
Zoltea: Bidoof. Is annoyingly everywhere at once, but once you get to know him he's not that bad.
"ChaosTres": Feebas. Highly elusive and somewhat forgotten, but that's not to say he isn't a nice person.
Taliax: Kangaskhan. Loves to adopt things, if you couldn't tell by her sig. X3
Minkow: Chingling. Young and loudmouthed but still very much liked. :3
Blastoise428: I know I've said this before, but Bulbasaur. Calm, nice, isn't easily upset, overall docile person.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Yay/i'm/docile.

Shiny, you're a... Butterfree. You're mature for your level age, and you have a... floaty way of acting. 

I hope that made sense. 

Zoltea- Rattata. I can't take three steps without finding you, but I really think you're great.


----------



## S. E.

Blastoise428 said:


> Shiny, you're a... Butterfree. You're mature for your level age, and you have a... floaty way of acting.


Well, TCoD's WPAY seems to think so too. :P


----------



## Mewtwo

The WPAY says I'm Spinda. And no offense taken; I'm actually aware that I'm naive (if that makes sense)

Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Eevee - 3
Mew - 2
Skitty - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1 
Plusle - 1
Minun - 1
Unown - 1


----------



## Zoltea

Shining Eevee said:


> Zoltea: Bidoof. Is annoyingly everywhere at once, but once you get to know him he's not that bad.





Blastoise428 said:


> Zoltea- I can't take three steps without finding you, but I really think you're great.


Jolteons are just fast like that. :P


----------



## Slartibartfast

Zoltea: Zubat (those things are _everywhere--_regions don't even stop them. However, Crobat is awesome, so it's forgiven. You're everywhere, but pretty cool.)
Mewtwo: Eevee. No particular reason.
Shining Eevee: Alakazam; you seem intelligent and creative.
Tailax: Lati@s; from your username, avatar and banner, I can't really think of you as anything else.

What about me?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Slart- Meowth. Ambiguous but cool.


----------



## Bombsii

Mercury - Crocnaw.
Zoltea - Ledyba/Ledian
Slarti - Prinplup? Can't say I know you too well but it just seems to suit you.


----------



## Spatz

...I feel so uncared for...

I've done quite a few of you, but no-ones done me...


----------



## Bombsii

Aw...sorry Eon. You are a Delibird. Not because you give out presents. You're just awesum.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Eon Spirit--Ampharos. It just seems to fit you.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Slart: I'd peg you as a Seadra. Not really sure why; it just seems to fit.


----------



## Mewtwo

Eevee - *4*
Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Skitty - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1 
Plusle - 1
Minun - 1
Unown - 1

Zoltea - Eevee. Can be anything you want.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Mewtwo ~ Lucario

It's the banner and avie. X3


----------



## Spatz

Ho-oh: 1
Umbreon: 1
Delibird: 1
Ampharos: 1

I feel confused...

Notory: I'd say your a chingling, despite your cute-ish presence, you have a big voice, and can be relatively underestimated...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Eon Spirit said:


> Notory: I'd say your a chingling, despite your cute-ish presence, you have a big voice, and can be relatively underestimated...


WHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA. >:DD

You, Eon, are........
Are......................
YOU ARE NOW MIGHTYENA. NO, I DON'T KNOW WHY JUST GO WITH IT.


----------



## S. E.

I'm an Alakazam? That's a bit of a stretch.

Eon Spirit: You're a Vulpix. And I don't know why. Could be because you play a Renamon in Digitized. :3
Notoriously Unknown: Abra. Highly intelligent for your stage age, but doesn't get around much.
Skillet: Before I said you were a Glalie but now you remind me even more of a Snorunt. For some reason.
Slartibartfast(awesome name btw X3): I don't really know you that well, but I'd say Mothim. And I don't know why again.

DO ME DO ME DO MEEEEE--*shot*


----------



## Spatz

Ho-oh: 1
Umbreon: 1
Delibird: 1
Ampharos: 1
*Mightyena: 1*

Woo, mah pokesona evolved, watch out everyone, he feels evil now!

Er...Slart is a Xatu. Logical, but somewhat annoying...


----------



## Bombsii

Me?


----------



## Slartibartfast

Meowth: 1
Prinplup: 1
Mothim: 1
Xatu: 1
That's...quite a collection I've amassed.

Skillet, I'd have to say...Ditto. Because you changed your name.


----------



## Mewtwo

Eevee - 4
Mewtwo - 3
Umbreon - 3
Mew - 2
Skitty - 2
Flaafy - 1
Jigglypuff - 1
Drifloon - 1
Ditto - 1
Skiploom - 1
Espeon - 1 
Plusle - 1
Minun - 1
Unown - 1
Lucario - 1

Skillet - I forgetz who you were before, so you are Unown.


----------



## Bombsii

Darkarmour?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hey Skillet, how'd you change your name?

Eon is a Lucario. Wistful and smart. And you're avatar had a bit of an influence.

Nice avatar, by the way.


----------



## Bombsii

(Asked Butters.)

Blastoise428 is a Ivysaur.


----------



## Spatz

Ho-oh: 1
Umbreon: 1
Delibird: 1
Ampharos: 1
Mightyena: 1
Lucario: 1

Thanks for the comment Blastoise, I found it originally on google images, and edited it to have the earring and red eye, along with the name Ricolan.

Blastoise: Uxie, intelligent, kind, but nasty to be angered, and quite authority-like without actually being one.


----------



## Mewtwo

OhaitharDarky!

Darky is forever and always a Shadow Mewtwo.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Eon Spirit said:


> Thanks for the comment Blastoise, I found it originally on google images, and edited it to have the earring and red eye, along with the name Ricolan.



Eh, just so you know.. The original pic for that comes from Creativeworlds.net. It was actualy a shiny Lucario berfore you found it and added to it. Just saying, the maker of the site likes credit where credit is due.. ^.^;;;

I sum up Skillet as A Drifloon because he has a flighty reputation. |3
Slarty is a Kadabra. He seems smart, but is a nerd. NERDS FTW. 8D


----------



## Spatz

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Eh, just so you know.. The original pic for that comes from Creativeworlds.net. It was actualy a shiny Lucario berfore you found it and added to it. Just saying, the maker of the site likes credit where credit is due.. ^.^;;;
> 
> I sum up Skillet as A Drifloon because he has a flighty reputation. |3
> Slarty is a Kadabra. He seems smart, but is a nerd. NERDS FTW. 8D


Oh...uh...how do I give cred- oh, right, siggy...

Though I just check CW and that one is gold, yet I found it as silver on google...with the word SSBB, and a blue collar...and blue eyes...


----------



## Zoltea

Skillet said:


> Zoltea - Ledyba/Ledian


Explain please. 8|

Pachirisu: 1
Hitmochan: 1
Manectric: 1
Porygon 2: 1
Aipom: 1 
Jolteon: 1
Spiritomb: 1
Bidoof: 1
Rattata: 1
Zubat: 1
Ledyba: 1
Ledian: 1
Eevee: 1


----------



## Zeph

I'm going to pick random people from my friends list, and I'm NOT going to base it on their usernames, avatars or signatures, as everybody else seems to be doing. For example, Mewtwo honestly isn't anything like a Mewtwo at all.

Alliniere - Hmm... Kirlia. Nice and creative.
Arylett Dawnsborough - That's a hard one. Maybe a Quilava?
Bakun - I think I'll go with a Smeargle for you. Very creative and stuff.
Bluwiikoon - Ah, Ampharos. A bit crazy, but happy and... stuff.
EeveeSkitty - Erm... a Jigglypuff? A little naive at times, maybe even oblivious to some things. But overall quite nice.
Espeon - is NOT an Espeon. Perhaps... a Medicham?
Flora and Ashes - Maybe a Skitty. Quite fun and bubbly.
Fredie - I have no idea, words cannot describe.. um... if I had to choose, I'd say maybe an Electabuzz? Not entirely sure why.
Kai - A Wartortle comes to mind. Again, not entirely sure why.
Mike the Foxhog - I was thinking Cubone for the fact you seem to completely hate yourself, but you're happier than that, so... Porygon-Z.
Murkrow - Oooh... Shelgon. You're all shy and hidden and stuff but it's obvious you want to succeed and fly and stuff really.
Tailsy - A Spinda, perhaps? Crazy and happy and all that.
Zim Del Invasor - I'm thinking Charmeleon. Mature for your age, but sometimes a bit angry.


----------



## Minkow

Zepphy- Porygon-Z, often blunt with responses, but a smart person overall.


----------



## Espeon

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm going to pick random people from my friends list, and I'm NOT going to base it on their usernames, avatars or signatures, as everybody else seems to be doing. For example, Mewtwo honestly isn't anything like a Mewtwo at all.
> 
> Alliniere - Hmm... Kirlia. Nice and creative.
> Arylett Dawnsborough - That's a hard one. Maybe a Quilava?
> Bakun - I think I'll go with a Smeargle for you. Very creative and stuff.
> Bluwiikoon - Ah, Ampharos. A bit crazy, but happy and... stuff.
> EeveeSkitty - Erm... a Jigglypuff? A little naive at times, maybe even oblivious to some things. But overall quite nice.
> Espeon - is NOT an Espeon. Perhaps... a Medicham?
> Flora and Ashes - Maybe a Skitty. Quite fun and bubbly.
> Fredie - I have no idea, words cannot describe.. um... if I had to choose, I'd say maybe an Electabuzz? Not entirely sure why.
> Kai - A Wartortle comes to mind. Again, not entirely sure why.
> Mike the Foxhog - I was thinking Cubone for the fact you seem to completely hate yourself, but you're happier than that, so... Porygon-Z.
> Murkrow - Oooh... Shelgon. You're all shy and hidden and stuff but it's obvious you want to succeed and fly and stuff really.
> Tailsy - A Spinda, perhaps? Crazy and happy and all that.
> Zim Del Invasor - I'm thinking Charmeleon. Mature for your age, but sometimes a bit angry.


HURRAH SOMEONE WITH A BRAIN!

...Medicham what? What's the reasoning behind that? It's just I can't picture myself as a fighting type.
If the perhaps were a "perhaps else", what would the else be, I'm curious to know.

Zeph would be something calm and collected, patient with a sense of humour but not unable to carry its intelligence. Cheery but not over the top.

I'd say Lumineon?
Disagree if you want.


----------



## S. E.

I just can't see you as anything but Espeon, okay? DX


----------



## Zeph

Espeon - The logic was something along the lines of the fact you seem generally calm and thoughtful, as well as being intelligent. I wasn't really applying the Fighting part to you, though. As for Lumineon... yeah, that's quite good. No objections.

EDIT: I've just realised I need to lay off the word 'stuff'.


----------



## Espeon

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Espeon - The logic was something along the lines of the fact you seem generally calm and thoughtful, as well as being intelligent.


Doesn't that fit the bill for all psychic types except Wobbuffet though? Not complaining or anything but I just thing there are better choices. That's just my outlook on the fighting type though. 8D;



Shining Eevee said:


> I just can't see you as anything but Espeon, okay? DX


Well, I have had this avatar since I rejoined the forums after it crashed.

...and a similar one before that happened.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Espeon is a Banette.
Don't ask me why, I just see him as so. o.o;;;

Edit: Wow, I can't belive I made that mistake. XP
Sorry 'bout that Espeon.


----------



## Espeon

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Espeon is a Banette.
> Don't ask me why, I just see her as so. o.o;;;


...There is a gender box on the forums for a reason.

EDIT: It's okay. Just pay attention next time. :x


----------



## Charizard Morph

Notory is a Plusle.
Peppy, but can be strong and stands out when she needs to. Always there for her friends.

Zoltea is a Jolteon.
Cool, relaxed fot the most part, but speedy and every now and then gets hyper. Likes to use his power.


----------



## Zoltea

Pachirisu: 1
Hitmochan: 1
Manectric: 1
Porygon 2: 1
Aipom: 1
Jolteon: 2
Spiritomb: 1
Bidoof: 1
Rattata: 1
Zubat: 1
Ledyba: 1
Ledian: 1
Eevee: 1 

I was beginning to wonder if I'd end up as one of each. X3


----------



## Skroy

Notoriously Unknown - I see her as an Unown. I mean, every time I read her username, that's the first Pokémon to pop into my head. O.o

Charizard Morph - Dragonite. Don't ask why, I just see her as much.

Zoltea - Abra. I mean, it randomly pops up in certain locations where there's grass and, if you're not fast enough, it'll flee using Teleport. Its practically the same idea with Zolt I find. :P


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Uh how about me?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Koori be a Latios. Rare to see and hard to find, cool and collected.


----------



## Thorne

I think Blastoise428 is a Furret as of now. Nice, quick, kinda soft, squishy and adorable.

NOW DO ME EVERYONE


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hey, why is there a line through 'adorable'?

I _think_ I've done you before. Hold on;



> Male Gardevoir: Uh, probably an *Abra*. Really awesome, docile-looking at first, but scary when annoyed.


Yep. I stand by it.


----------



## Charizard Morph

Mer.
I'd like to know what you all think of me.
Please?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm going to pick random people from my friends list, and I'm NOT going to base it on their usernames, avatars or signatures, as everybody else seems to be doing. For example, Mewtwo honestly isn't anything like a Mewtwo at all.
> 
> Alliniere - Hmm... Kirlia. Nice and creative.
> Arylett Dawnsborough - That's a hard one. Maybe a Quilava?
> Bakun - I think I'll go with a Smeargle for you. Very creative and stuff.
> Bluwiikoon - Ah, Ampharos. A bit crazy, but happy and... stuff.
> EeveeSkitty - Erm... a Jigglypuff? A little naive at times, maybe even oblivious to some things. But overall quite nice.
> Espeon - is NOT an Espeon. Perhaps... a Medicham?
> Flora and Ashes - Maybe a Skitty. Quite fun and bubbly.
> Fredie - I have no idea, words cannot describe.. um... if I had to choose, I'd say maybe an Electabuzz? Not entirely sure why.
> Kai - A Wartortle comes to mind. Again, not entirely sure why.
> Mike the Foxhog - I was thinking Cubone for the fact you seem to completely hate yourself, but you're happier than that, so... Porygon-Z.
> Murkrow - Oooh... Shelgon. You're all shy and hidden and stuff but it's obvious you want to succeed and fly and stuff really.
> Tailsy - A Spinda, perhaps? Crazy and happy and all that.
> Zim Del Invasor - I'm thinking Charmeleon. Mature for your age, but sometimes a bit angry.


Quilava? Hmm, there's a new one~ Interesting... I like.

Oh, I forgot to do Zim and Welshie~

Zim - Meowth. Yeah... you just seem like one. You're kinda cute like one. =3 And you just seem all sly and slick like one, it's kind of hard to explain... Wordfail. But you seem clever like a Meowth, really clever and good at thinking up pranks. I've always thought of you as one.

Welshie (AKA Murkrow) - Uhh... uh. Murkrow. Yeah. I'm so unoriginal! I can't really think of anything else for you, that's just... what you are in my head. I guess the Insomnia ability fits you, you always say. And I guess the Dark-type too. You do seem Dark-typeish. At least to me. It just fits you so well, I can't think of anything else for the life of me.

And uh, I'll also do some more peoples in this thread, but you probably won't have as long explanations, since I don't know a few of you that well:

Charizard Morph - Flygon. You had this Flygon avvie one time, and I haven't been able to stop thinking about you as that since.

Blastoise428 - Squirtle. Because well, you have kind of this... (from what I've seen) playfulish personality. But you don't really seem like a Blastoise, since a Blastoise is a bit too grown upish. So I'm going with its youngest form, strangely appropriate.

Espeon - Espeon. You do have a Psychic-type vibe, you can be a bit eccentric, and I've always seen Psychic-types as being a bit eccentric. Your personality, at least from what I've seen, seems to fit. You seem intelligent like an Espeon, and eloquent. 

Long post is LONG. I may come back and do some more peoples, if I feel arsed~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

yay i'm playfulish

I believe I called you a Smoochum; now you seem more like a Clefairy. Happy and spaced-out. (pun intended)

Morph beith a... Krabby, I think. Don't know why, something to do with walking sideways.~


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Chari is a Chimchar. She can be realy fun a playful and awesomerandom, but she can also be morib and dark.
She's also impish, liking to tackle glomp people.. :33
There my two cents.

NOW DO ME SOME MORE.
(Oh, God the innuendo X33)


----------



## Scyther

Notory is most definitly a Cubone. She tries to be cheerful just to make us happy, but seep down she's suffering.

</weirdmoment>


----------



## Skroy

Chari - I said she was a Dragonite before just 'cause I saw her as one, but now my views have changed. To me, she's more of a Mightyena. She tackle glomps people just like how domesticated dogs greet their owners when they return home; she can be playful to be with but sometimes acts dark in behavior; and she's awesome in her own sense (much like how I see Mightyena as on the whole).

Scyther - Chansey. Why? Well, according to what I've seen you post, you really do care for your friends and would like to help them.


----------



## Charizard Morph

wow, deep. You only forgot my affinity for setting thigs on fire xD lol.

I see Skory as a Tailow, for some reason. He's cheerful and playful most of the time, but quick, a little careful around predators.

I see Scyther as a Zigzagoon, actually. Alwyas going in a new direction, playful, but sometimes goes a little far. Likes to be around people.

Blastoise... i have no clue. You sorta remind me of a Jumpluff for some reason.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Scyther said:


> Notory is most definitly a Cubone. She tries to be cheerful just to make us happy, but seep down she's suffering.
> 
> </weirdmoment>


Holy cow, how did you know that? Are you spying on me??

Scyther is.......
......................................................................
......................................................................
......................................................................
I'll get back to you on that one. X3


----------



## Momoharu

I think Full Metal Cookies is a Mew, because Mew is super-duper versatile (FMC comes up with some crazy good RP ideas)

And I think Male Gardevoir is a Gallade :P


----------



## Coloursfall

:D yay I'm a little cute kittything.







*cough* anyway.  lessie here...

Arylett - Cyndaquil - a bit shy outwardly, but very awesome once you get 'er talking. :3
Notory - Smeargle - Known for their art! x3
Momoharu - Furret - very eager and out there

...'s all for now


----------



## Momoharu

Alright, I'm out there! Whoo!

I think Vladmir's an Absol, because of the super-cheery view on life and America.


----------



## mehwmew

Haha Sarcasim. Yum.  I Agree with FMC on Momoharu, he's always been really happy, and that's nice to be around. Hah Notry's inuendo :P and now my own. I'd say which am i, but i don't think anyone really would know. So Which am I? :3


----------



## Minkow

Jolteon. That one post seemed rushed and I was all "woah dizzy dizzy"

DO ME BECAUSE I AM A IMMATURE ELEVEN YEAR OLD


----------



## jibaku

I dunno why, but you kind of remind me a Pichu a little.


----------



## J.T.

Agreed with the Minkow Pichu comment.

Anyone wanna do me? get yer head outta the gutter =/


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

J.T.- Croagunk, probably. A 'hey, how ya doin?' kind of guy.


----------



## mehwmew

....o.o;;


----------



## BCM

Mehmew reminds me of Rattata.

FMC always reminds me of Edward Elric, but for a pokemon I get reminded of Umbreon. Maybe a Sneasel.
Arylett reminds me of Vulpix a little.


----------



## jibaku

Someone do me >:


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Wow, Thanks Blastoise, you'd be a Squirtle.  You're kind and caring yet, you have a cool side that just doesn't quit!


----------



## Aethelstan

Zoltea is a Swellow the Pokemon with the highest base Speed to represent the fact that she already has a post count higher than 2000 and she's only been a member for like a month.


----------



## Espeon

Aethelstan said:


> Zoltea is a Swellow the Pokemon with the highest base Speed to represent the fact that she already has a post count higher than 2000 and she's only been a member for like a month.


Ninjask and Speed-Deoxys say hello with bases 160 and 180, respectively.
Swellow is only base 125.


----------



## Flareth

Markku V- A Gallade or a Flying type. Or Mewtwo.

Zora- Ninetales, Gardevoir, Darkrai, or Leafeon.

I agree with Mehwmew as a Rattata. Sorta annoying at first, but kind of grows on you as time progresses.


----------



## Scyther

Mehwmew is one of those weird Squirtles from the animae, with the sunglasses and such. I've seen him go through about fifty different moods, happy, sad, and blissfully immature. He also can be bold, such as the time when he was sad the Notory was gone, created a thread stating that he knew he would be banned but he was making this thread anyway. And, well, he's now banned.

Skroy Horitz is like an Charmeleon. He may seem intimidating, even downright scary at first, and he doesn't initiate conversations much. However, once you get o know him, he can be very nice. A cliché among clichés.

And, Notory, I don't go back on what I said earlier about you being a Cubone, but I also say you're a bit of a Ditto, because I see a bit of myself reflected into you.

...I should stop complimenting myself.


----------



## Charizard Morph

Scyther is a drifloon, cute for a while, but sometimes gets carried away...


----------



## Scyther

Charizard Morph is a Spinda, giggling and laughing so much that people look at her as crazy. She spots things that others miss, but sometimes misses the obvious. For example, she posted about me twice, essentially saying the same thing.


----------



## Charizard Morph

I know, but i couldn't remember what i pegged you as, and the drifloon pun was too hard to pass up. So i redid you. ^_^ XP


----------



## see ya

Skillet: Drifloon. Floaty, calm, rather quiet, and adorable. :3
L'il Dwagie: Sableye. Playful, a little hyper at times, but also has a bit of darkness in there. Plus, her name is Sable, so yeah. 
Shining Eevee: Ninetales, partly because her avatar, but it fits. Rational, calm, good at plotting RPs (much better than me, lol)
Blazing Hearts: Porygon Z. Unrelentingly nerdy, yet awesome. :P

Now...do me. Do me hard.


----------



## Thorne

I would be happy t-*shot*

While I am convinced you look like Bubble man, I can't use that here, so I'll stick to my old theory of the fact you're a Misdreavus/Mismagius. You can joke around, but you're serious when you want to and is really as nice gal in the end. Also can give nightmares by chanting.

Now I want someone to do me.


----------



## see ya

I likes that one. Mismagius always was my favorite Ghost pokemon. Also, that last one is true too. :3 lol I'm Bubble Man. Is there Bubble Man Rule 63? There should be.

Anyways, you, MG, are now a Lopunny, and I mean that in the best way possible. You've calmed down, but still prove to be awesome and fun-loving, and it also fits your name (male Lopunnies are awesome, much like male Gardevoirs.). Also, Lopunny is the closest pokemon I can think of to the King of Sorrow/Klonoa. :P


----------



## Thorne

Well, that's cool, Lopunnies are cool, so, yeah.
I bet I'd have Klutz as ability. :3


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

My neighbour- _*primape*_. Agressive, bloodthirsty and *totally* stupid.
My Ex-neighbour- Wailord. That guy is so fat that snorlax runs(OMG IT REALLY RUNS!) to his mom cuz he's scared.
Me-Idk, I'd like to be a turtwig, small and clever =)


----------



## Zoltea

Aethelstan said:


> Zoltea is a Swellow the Pokemon with the highest base Speed to represent the fact that she already has a post count higher than 2000 and she's only been a member for like a month.


SHE?!
Gender confused no doubt. Also, Electrode has 140 base speed while 4 other pokemon, including Jolteon have 130 base speed. Swellow is slow. :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

Wh- Zoltea's a guy!?

Never would've guessed unless someone pointed that out to me D:

Also, I'm one of those users where the answer just jumps out at you and is so obvious that your eyeballs fall out of your head, yet I'm not mentioned anywhere in this thread. How sweet.

Butterfree = Dialga, in my mind. Well that's her avatar, and that's the style I use, so.

Now I'll go through my friends list! Only doing the ones who I actually know :P If you're not one of them, don't be insulted. Just, um, have a conversation with me over PM or something.

Alliniere = Um... I dunno. Squirtle from her avatar, but, I'm just not getting any messages in my head saying "ALLINIERE IS A _____."

Ambipom = Ambipom. Oddly enough.

Animorph = Pretty much a Manectric in my mind. Freedom Fighters was awesome.

Bakun = Forever has and forever will be Typhlosion.

Blaziking = Victreebel or Yanmega. It seems like he adores those two.

Dragon = Salamence.

Drifloon Rocks = Drifloon.

Erindor the Espeon = Espeon. That's shiny. And has Salamence wings. And likes Twilight. Not the book you nincompoop D<

Evoli = Espeon. Ahhhhhh I'm too tied into my RPs but I JUST CAN'T STOP.

Exo-Raikou = Um... uh... A... Raikou? Maybe?

FMC = Persian. I blame Edward.

Kindling Queen = I'm stuck between Moltres and Houndoom. Probably Houndoom.

Leafpool = Leafpool. You mean that's not a Pokemon? Um, definitely a cat, like Meowth or Persian or something.

Shadowstar = An Umbreon, most likely.

Shining Eevee = I imagine you as an Eevee, for some odd reason.

Taliax = I'm not quite sure. Perhaps a Latias will do.

EDIT: Wait! FMC is friends with me, but moon-panther is not! I MUST EVALUATE THEM TOGETHER.

moon-panther = Lucario. A.K.A. Halan.

NEWS FLASH: I AM UNCREATIVE AND DULL.


----------



## Aisling

oops I stumbled into this thread again



jibaku said:


> Someone do me >:


Um... is there not a Pokemon called Jibaku?
You're something cool. And slick. And red. Scizor?

And now to random people from a few pages back till now
Twiggy immediately strikes me as a Nuzleaf for some reason
Koori Renchuu is, like, a Persian. Nice and sweet but I think I've seen a couple snarky-ish posts here and there :I
Charizard Morph is some kind of cute stubby thing. Diglett?
Have I done FMC? She's like a Skitty :o
Male Gardevoir is something medium-small... like... some non-effeminate Kirlia


----------



## Zeph

shadow_lugia said:


> Also, I'm one of those users where the answer just jumps out at you and is so obvious that your eyeballs fall out of your head, yet I'm not mentioned anywhere in this thread. How sweet.


Are you trying to say that you're oviously a Lugia? Because, uh, sorry, but you really aren't anything like a Lugia. Maybe a... Actually, I really don't know, but definitely _not_ a Lugia.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Shadow Lugia like... makes me think of... some kind of small rodentlike... Rattata, yeah. Seems appropriate, I'm not really sure why...

I guess Castycal is also kind of like... a Kadabra. He seems really smart, and mature, but can also be a bit critical at times.


----------



## S. E.

shadow_lugia said:


> Wh- Zoltea's a guy!?
> 
> Never would've guessed unless someone pointed that out to me D:


OH NO YOU DIDN'T
ZOLTEA SHADOW_LUGIA JUST CALLED YOU NOT-MANLY

Um. Anyways, I really don't see you as a Lugia. Like, at all. I agree with Arylett on Ratatta. Small, feisty, tends to get riled up easily, but by nature is friendly. Overall pretty moody. Er, no offense. I'm hardly in a position to speak on the moody thing. XP


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'M SORRY I'M SORRY I JUST MAKE ASSUMPTIONS LIKE THAT.

I could be part Ratatta and part Sudowoodo, seeing as I was just pretending to get upset :3 Just like how I pretend to be asleep sometimes.


----------



## Momoharu

I think shadow_lugia is like a Porygon, because it uses Conversion to go with the flow. :o


----------



## Charizard Morph

> Charizard Morph is some kind of cute stubby thing. Diglett?


O_o i'm uh... stubby? Interesting.

I'm not sure about you Alrune, i'll have to post-stalk you for a while. xD

Twiggy i'd have to say is a Chatot, a little off topic sometimes, likes to talk about himself a bit, but can be good company. Hmm. I may do you again later when i know more about you.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

People I sorta kinda kn-ow~

Dragon is a Spearow with an accent. Quite outspoken she is, yerp. And the accent? Er.. some accent sound intimidation *coughwelshcough* and also _that would be awesome_

Queen 'Lett seems like a Stanler oh god the confusion seriously guys talk to the woman-*shot before she can continue* Growlithe. I dunno, in me mind, she's cinine-like sometimes, but floofyhaairs ;w;

Minkow is an Eevee. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT FROM THAT BLOODY THING  *sobs in a corner*


NOW DO ME THIS INSTANT


----------



## Bombsii

Mike is Spinda because he is spinny.

Analysis concluded.


----------



## Aisling

Charizard Morph said:


> O_o i'm uh... stubby? Interesting.
> 
> I'm not sure about you Alrune, i'll have to post-stalk you for a while. xD
> 
> Twiggy i'd have to say is a Chatot, a little off topic sometimes, likes to talk about himself a bit, but can be good company. Hmm. I may do you again later when i know more about you.


I think it's your avatar. >:I I'll always think of that thing when someone says "Charizard".
Is that some newfangled MapleStory monster or somethin'?


----------



## Charizard Morph

It's a Baki, from a game called Drawn to Life.
See, here's a link to all the sprites> LINK


----------



## Minkow

RandomTyphoon said:


> Minkow is an Eevee. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT FROM THAT BLOODY THING  *sobs in a corner*
> 
> 
> NOW DO ME THIS INSTANT


*cocks head*


Typh is, is, is...
A Horsea? I don't know, she's all bubbly.

AND KAI IS A KAISOL


----------



## Zora of Termina

...Erk. A bunch of people I don't know.

Ah... Well I'd have to say RT seems rather... Aipom-ish? That's the first Pokemon to come to mind when I think about her.

'Lett is and will always be a Lett mrrf-face Growlithe.

s_l reminds me of an Absol and I DON'T KNOW WHYYYY

And Castform is a Castform. :3

DO ME NAO >[


----------



## Taliax

Zora always strikes me as a gallade for some reason, and Minkow I think of as some cat-like pokemon.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Typh is now a Sandslash. Usualy she's very calm and nice, but if she gets angry she can really dig her claws in if she wants to. Luckily, she doesn't to often.
That and I tend to see the amount of spikes on a Sandslashes back equivilent to the amount of strife it's faced while it was a Sandshrew.

Zora always makes me think of Mikau, but he's not a Pokemon. The closest thing in the Pokemon world to a Zora (And this is just off the top of my head) is a Golduck. Mixed with a Vaporeon. So I see Zora as a Golduck/Vaporeon splice~

Now do me some mooore~


----------



## shadow_lugia

Momoharu said:


> I think shadow_lugia is like a Porygon, because it uses Conversion to go with the flow. :o


I forfeit; you win.



Zora of Termina said:


> s_l reminds me of an Absol and I DON'T KNOW WHYYYY


*offers an RSP*



Taliax said:


> Zora always strikes me as a gallade for some reason


I personally think of her as a Gardevoir :|


----------



## Taliax

^That's probably because she's a girl. I don't know why I think of gallade instead.


----------



## Momoharu

Okay I got some more thoughts.

Notory kind of strikes me as a Togepi, because they're young, and Metronome is totally random and can totally fux up your shiznits.

I think Zora's kind of like a Jigglypuff, because she acts bubbly but in reality owns in a fight.

I think Taliax is a Skitty because of the cat in her avatar.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Notory always strikes me as a Smeargle. Because her drawings are awesome.

And even though shadow_lugia hasn't been a Poochyena in the RSP for AGES, I _still _think of her as a Poochyena. 

Zora is a Vaporeon because Zoras (from Legend of Zelda) look like them.

And Tailax is always going to be a Latias in my mind.


----------



## Mewtwo

slarti is an Absol.

NAO DOOO MEEE


----------



## Minkow

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Typh is now a Sandslash. Usualy she's very calm and nice, but if she gets angry she can really dig her claws in if she wants to. Luckily, she doesn't to often.
> That and I tend to see the amount of spikes on a Sandslashes back equivilent to the amount of strife it's faced while it was a Sandshrew.
> 
> Zora always makes me think of Mikau, but he's not a Pokemon. The closest thing in the Pokemon world to a Zora (And this is just off the top of my head) is a Golduck. Mixed with a Vaporeon. So I see Zora as a Golduck/Vaporeon splice~
> 
> Now do me some mooore~


Notory's a blue capped Smeargle.
Or an Eevee, because she's fun to be with.

NOW DO ME


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Momoharu said:


> Notory kind of strikes me as a Togepi, because they're young, and Metronome is totally random and can totally fux up your shiznits.


Momo is an Electivire because he scares me. ;-;

Minkow is a Spoink because she's random and hyper and I always picture her in constant motion. LIKE A SPOINK.
OINKOINKBOING.


----------



## Elfin

I kinda see Notory as a Nidoran. Not sure why. xD

What does everything think I am? >> Besides a Marril or an Eevee-*shot*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Evoli said:


> I kinda see Notory as a Nidoran. Not sure why. xD
> 
> What does everything think I am? >> Besides a Marril or an Eevee-*shot*


You don't seem like a Marril anymore to meee o:


Nooo, nonono. You sound like a Spinda. YOU'RE BATSHIIIT CRAZZZYYY in any conversation we've had x3

ALL RIGHT YOU CAN DO ME

BUT I HHAVE PEPPER SPRAY SO NO SUDDEN MOVEMENTS


----------



## Dragon

RandomTyph is a Wartortle. Mike is a Meowth. :DDD

SOMEONE DO DRAGON


----------



## Minkow

DRAGON IS A EPICC KINGDRA
no really. i can picture you spitting water and going "doo."
NOW SOMEONE OR ALL OF YOU DO MINKOW


----------



## Dragon

Kingdra? DDD: Dragon is female Uh, Minkow is like an Eevee that's always pissed the hell off, or is going to evolve into an Unbreon pretty soon.


----------



## Minkow

there are female Kingdras...

DO ME SOME MORE


----------



## Lili

I imagine Mewtwo as a hyperactive Mewtwo or Espeon, RandomTyphoon as a Wartortle or Totodile, Evoli as a Ralts or Kirlia, and Minkow as a Furret or a Murkrow(both because of her name).

HOW COME I HAVEN'T BEEN MENTIONED YET D<


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

PERSIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

With a Queen T-shirt. AND NO NABOOKITTEH HAS NOTIHNG TO DO WITH IT i just se you as a cat.


----------



## Lili

Well, I am a huge cat-person and I do love Queen~

I also imagine Notory as a Smeargle and Flora And Ashes as a Pachirisu or some other fluffy squirrel/ferret-resmebling Pokemon.


----------



## Elfin

RandomTyphoon said:


> Nooo, nonono. You sound like a Spinda. YOU'RE BATSHIIIT CRAZZZYYY in any conversation we've had x3


I take that as a compliment! xD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Evoli said:


> I take that as a compliment! xD


Are the words "batshit" and "crazy" not a compliment what era is this ;;


----------



## surskitty

If "batshit crazy" is a compliment then I don't want to know you people.  :(


----------



## Charizard Morph

Yawnish.
Tawnish.
Rhymeish.
Do me please.
Sneeze.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Do me please?
(Ew. That sounded wrong.)
For those of you that don't know me, I'm Kayti.
I consider myself outgoing and friendly, I overuse smileys, and I love the performing arts. :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> Do me please?
> (Ew. That sounded wrong.)
> For those of you that don't know me, I'm Kayti.
> I consider myself outgoing and friendly, I overuse smileys, and I love the performing arts. :3


Oh god you'e meeeeeeee execpt I'm the oppositwe of the first two :v

So I dub you A BERET-WEARING CHINCHOU

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Yeyss. (:
I MUST find someone to make me a sprite of that. >:D


----------



## Tigerclaw

For some reason i imagine KlutzyKatix as a mudkip.....
Skroy Would be an umbreon
I think evoli would be marill
Mike is a meowth. Of course.
Notory would be....Actually, I never really thought about that......

Someone needs to do me....


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Pokémonaholic- Hmm. A Riolu, strong and promising, but a bit naive.

K.K.33- Azurill. Happy and altogether bouncy.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Pokemonaholic, I think you would be an Eevee. (:

EDIT: Yay, I'm an Azurill! :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> Yeyss. (:
> I MUST find someone to make me a sprite of that. >:D


DRAWINGS ARE BETTER >:(

Now with that popous  asseryish commnet liberated DO ME DO ME DO ME*jumps around like a giddy schoolgirl*


----------



## Minkow

Typh is a giddy schoolgirl

Typh is some sort of water pokemon that hops aroung and is all energetic all day.
or she could be one of those kickass nidorina in her sig but whatever.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

RandomTyphoon said:


> DRAWINGS ARE BETTER >:(
> 
> Now with that popous  asseryish commnet liberated DO ME DO ME DO ME*jumps around like a giddy schoolgirl*


Haha. Would you draw me one? (:<

And I think you would be... a Jolteon. :D


----------



## Tigerclaw

Minkow said:


> Typh is a giddy schoolgirl.


LOL. That made me laugh.


----------



## Minkow

great now DO ME EVERYONE


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

I'd say.. you're an Absol. :o

What about meee? :D


----------



## Darksong

I always saw Minkow as a Goldeen because the name Minkow kind of reminds me of the word Minnow.

As for KlutzyKaytix33, I see her as something calm and serene, like... Beautifly or Milotic. xD


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Fweee. :D

I see you as... something like a Seel.
Friendly and personable.


----------



## Tigerclaw

Minkow would be a hyper bouncy pichu with attitude


----------



## Tailsy

EVERYONE? ALL THE MERE MAGIKARPS OF LIFE, THE ONES I WILL TREAD UPON IN MY STEAD AS AN AWESOME GYARADOS.

I MEAN. NOT LITERAL TREADING BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE ANY LEGS. BUT FEAR MY POWER!!

HA HA HA HA

WHAT DO YOU MEAN I'M FIVE-FOOT-TWO
I'M NOT A MIDGET I'M JUST-
I'M -

sob


----------



## Tigerclaw

^ Lol.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Minkow said:


> Typh is some sort of water pokemon that hops aroung and is all energetic all day.
> or she could be one of those kickass nidorina in her sig but whatever.


Magikarp flops hops around...


----------

